# First Christmas!



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Well our 2 boys have been home for 10 months now . We are all very excited about our first Christmas as a family.! I've been to Ripples nativity play.... He was amazing and today we went on the nursery trip. He has made lots of friends and I am so proud of him! 

I am loving being a mum.


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Have a fantastic Christmas. 

This is our 2nd with bubba but she had only been home 10 days last year so wasn't the day we had dreamt of. This one is going to be special.

Happy Christmas and a very happy mummy filled new year Xx


----------



## galaxy girl (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks AAa..... I hope you and your family have a lovely Christmas !


----------

